# Skin boil/bump



## bambo2888 (Apr 25, 2010)

My 8 month old pup has this boil located on her groin area under her belly. Unsure if it's filled or solid. 

It appears as though another may be forming just before the current large mark. 


Any advice would be GREATLY appreciated!


----------



## DogPaw (Jan 11, 2009)

I would keep an eye on it and not mess with it. I know my bulldog gets something similar on her belly once in a while, but they usually go away on their own. Or if your worried about it see the vet.


----------



## PappyMom (Jun 5, 2009)

Could it be an ingrown hair?


----------

